# 84 cheetah



## ickthus (Aug 7, 2010)

picked up a used one for $325. bulk import from Italy. I do think it is a BB but not really sure as the gun is being shipped and it listed only as nice used ber 84 .380. I don't know much about them other than F,BB,FS. The trigger block bar, decocker was added later(FS i think) on but as far as parts Interchange, tweaking triggers, spring changes.... anybody study this gun?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm sure not a expert on the "Cheetah"

But I've shot one a few years ago and enjoyed the gun.

I think you'll like it.

Congratulations.

:smt1099


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

Read all about it

Beretta 80


----------



## theberettaman (Jun 18, 2010)

TheBB is a real cocked and locked model.Treat it as such...ie.be carefull when thumbing down from the loaded and cocked position.


----------

